# Lets Talk About Rust Fungus & What You Need To Know.



## ruffrider (Jan 20, 2013)

*What Is Rust Fungus?*
Rusts are plant diseases caused by pathogenic fungi of the order Pucciniales(previously also known as Uredinales). About 7800 species are known. Rusts can affect a variety of plants; leaves, stems, fruits and seeds. Rust is most commonly seen as coloured powder, composed off tiny aeciospores which land on vegetation producing pustules, or uredia, that form on the lower surfaces. *

How Does It Spread Infection?
T*he main cause for Rust is night time temperatures being too cold with a high humidity.
Rust fungus produce asexual spores which are spread like wildfire by water, wind or bugs. Pathogenic fungi are biotrophs meaning they take the nutrients they need directly from the plants cell tissue. Once the spores settle on a plant hydrophobic interactions are formed on the plants cell surface through a process that isn't fully understood yet the Rust fungus produces a sticky like substances which attaches the spore to the plant. Once attached to a host plant the Rust fungus spores germinate by growing a "germ tube" eventually reaching a stoma, once inside the hyphae tips flatten out to lock into cell walls. A "peg" then grows into the plants mesophyll cells its creates specialised tips "Haustorium", they spread around cells without affecting the membranes. The plants membranes invaginate around the haustorial forming a open space. Iron & phosphrous rich neck bands connect the plant and fungi known as apoplast which prevent nutrients from reaching the plants cells, its grows until its produces new spores which is repeated every 10-14 days. *
 
*_*Prevention.
*_Currently there are 2 or 3 types of Pathogenic fungi which are resistant to sterilization. (Bleach washes, Sulphur Candles, Soapy washes etc.). One of the best preventions you can take in your grow room is to have proper temperature, ventilation and always disinfect your room after every grow. Spraying plants 1 or 2 a week with some kind of fungicide (I prefer Sulphur based) is also great since it reduces the changes of spore germination. *

Cure
*Its extremely hard to get rid of once you got it most fungicides with help slow it down but not kill it completely. At this time the only way to cure a plant once Rust fungi has gotten hold is with Systemic fungicide which runs through the plants cells killing any fungi it comes into contact with, which also can be bad since it will kill helpful fungi as well. Any infected plant material should be burnt or put in a garbage bin outside of the home as composting and leaving it a normal garbage will just spread the infection more. 
*
*If you think you noticed Rust fungi act right away because the more time it has to establish the harder it is to get rid of! 

_Thanks for reading!_*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I recently decided to write this after I was hit a Rust fungi attack in my last grow. At first I thought it was a Mag/Cal as I experienced the same symptoms yellowing drooping leaves, browning at tips and edges etc. So I do what I normally do hit them with some Epsom salts/Egg shells which usually works like a charm to my surprise 2 days later they looked even worse so I gave them some Epsom again and samething. So I headed on over to Google and RIU of course trying to figure out what it was threads/links I could find suggested that it was just a Cal/Mag deficiency but I thought other-wise, so after browsing the net for 2 days I actually come across a forum about Rust fungi and boom thats what I had there was next to no information about. So I wrote this hoping it would provide easy/more information about the Rust fungi & Marijuana and open some more eyes, as I've seen self proclaimed experts mislead people saying its Cal/Mag deficiency, when its really Rust fungi.


----------



## ruffrider (Jan 20, 2013)

Heres some pictures so you guys can see what it looks like. Its various stages of infection.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Jan 21, 2013)

If you rub this fungus will it come off on your fingers? Some of your pics look somewhat similar to the problem I'm having but not exact.


----------



## ruffrider (Jan 21, 2013)

BigEasy1 said:


> If you rub this fungus will it come off on your fingers? Some of your pics look somewhat similar to the problem I'm having but not exact.


From what i've noticed no it doesn't rub off on your hands, but the spores could be to small to feel so it could quite be rubbing off just im not realizing it.


----------



## TerryD1111 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have something that looks like the pictures posted above. Of 4 plants, 2 have a severe case, one not so bad and the forth (a different strain,) not at all. They share a tent and overlap and contact each other. I can not get rid of it, but the flower production looks ok. Once infected, the leaves live for awhile, but eventually start to get crisp and die. I am starting to cut the bad leaves when they start curling. The other symptom that is also distressing is that the plants are stunted. I am trying to nurse them along till harvest. 7 weeks of veg and 4 weeks of flower is too much to give up on. The good news is that the 4th plant looks like it should be on the cover of a magazine.


----------



## Dubsy (Jan 28, 2013)

wow ive had this problem before also and mistaked it for cal-mag. thanks


----------



## pantera666 (Feb 6, 2013)

same here man i thought mine was a cal mag too


----------



## Vindicated (Feb 7, 2013)

I get this on my rose bushes from time to time. I usually snip the effected area and spray a sulfur dust. Haven't had this on my cannabis plants yet but I'm sure it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 7, 2013)

Dubsy said:


> wow ive had this problem before also and mistaked it for cal-mag. thanks


Cal deficiency and pH issues can be similar looking to this. If leaf is crispy or dry, which usually is the case with Cal def. or pH issue it's not rust fungus. I have a few leaves that look like this in most my grows and they tend to be near the bottom and it has never spread.


----------



## Og Kush Jr (Feb 11, 2013)

Man i have this problem but mines not as exact theres more -_- sadly my leafs are dieing and get crusty they crumble when i touch bt not all leafs are like that just some , i have these weird flys around my plant and even saw some on it 0_0 there black or dark colored flies and they seem to be all over the place i got sum fly traps bt dosent help seems that my plant is more of a fly trap i cleaned off the bad leaves water like always but theses flys keep coming back and now there coming from a plant of mine 1 of the 4 from the soil ..... im at the point of gettin realy worried help anyone ?


----------



## Dendrophilly (Mar 16, 2013)

can i get some confirmation on this? Rust fungus yes?


----------



## xGrimace (Mar 16, 2013)

Most people say this is cal/mg def but ive seen this before and it actually looks like rust spots has gotten onto your plant.


----------



## trontreez (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck! I think I might have this shit too. It's been cold and humid the last few days. I also sprayed with pyretherum a week ago for aphids so I'm hoping it just burnt for them. What do you guys think ?


----------



## Dendrophilly (Mar 22, 2013)

Can rust form on the stem of the plant as well?


----------



## Nizza (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmm everytime that I've had this problem its been a micro def . I just give it some all purpose micro nutes and it stops it. Looks like copper def so what I did is flushed the soil and gave a fresh dose off nutes n micros


----------



## Dendrophilly (Mar 24, 2013)

I think my roomates house plants are infected. I'm going to clean them up and repot them.

Any of these pics look like rust fungus?


Same leaf there, with and without flash


----------



## VX420 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would think if you had a fungus you would be able to wipe some of it off the leave. There are ALOT of probelms that look like the OP. Lack of P looks like that.. Not saying its not as claimed, I have had no experance with it myself. I just think if you had a fungus Like all other fungues you could wipe some of it off.

Looks like I have some reading to do.

From the OP Post;

Rust is most commonly seen as coloured powder


----------



## Randm (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been battling this for over a year! I've bleach cleaned my grow and flower rooms, used sulfer burners, and tried every trick I can think of to make it go away. And still it comes back. I too thought that it was cal/mag at first, or potasium def. When I posted picts to the forums that was the response I recieved from other growers as well. I wasted a lot of time and money trying to treat it as as deficiancy rather than as a fungal attack.

Currently I am trying a copper based anti fungal treatment, with limited success. I am going to get a sulfer based treatment in a few days and try that as well.

This is becoming such a problem that I am losing sleep over it and am near a nervous breakdown! I would like to see a sticky by somebody who has had any kind of success in battling this thing, as there is very little info out there on fighting it. 

Treatements that I tried, and am currently trying are:
Actinovate - no help at all, very expensive
Seranade Garden Saver - seems to slow it down. Am still using it.
A Copper based anti fungal solution made by Ortho - Using it along with the Seranade.
Removing any infected leaves and keeping the area clean along with the above mentioned treatments.

Anybody ele who has battled this BORG please chime in and let us know what works, what doesnt work etc.


----------



## AimAim (Mar 25, 2013)

If bordeaux does not work try Maneb, Zineb, or as last resort Chlorothalonil.


----------



## Randm (Mar 25, 2013)

AimAim said:


> If bordeaux does not work try Maneb, Zineb, or as last resort Chlorothalonil.


Have you used these products yourself? And what was the results? I do have a bottle of Chlorothalonil based fungacide made by Ortho but have not used it yet. It looks a little scary to me but I am getting desperate enough to try it.


----------



## AimAim (Mar 25, 2013)

Randm said:


> Have you used these products yourself? And what was the results? I do have a bottle of Chlorothalonil based fungacide made by Ortho but have not used it yet. It looks a little scary to me but I am getting desperate enough to try it.


I have used all 4 of these products and this is the order I try them: bordeaux (decades old copper salt) Maneb (*Man*ganese salt) Zineb (*Zin*c salt) chlorothalonil. I've used them on trees, shrubs, veggies, flowers but admittedly never on something to be smoked. I'd feel pretty safe using the copper, zinc or manganese salts, not sure on chlorothalonil, although it is labeled for use on several human crop foods.


----------



## Randm (Mar 25, 2013)

AimAim said:


> I have used all 4 of these products and this is the order I try them: bordeaux (decades old copper salt) Maneb (*Man*ganese salt) Zineb (*Zin*c salt) chlorothalonil. I've used them on trees, shrubs, veggies, flowers but admittedly never on something to be smoked. I'd feel pretty safe using the copper, zinc or manganese salts, not sure on chlorothalonil, although it is labeled for use on several human crop foods.


Thanks. As I previously mentioned I am currently using a copper based fungacide with limited results, and am desperately looking for a solution to this. I appreciate your input.


----------



## jessica d (Mar 25, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> Cal deficiency and pH issues can be similar looking to this. If leaf is crispy or dry, which usually is the case with Cal def. or pH issue it's not rust fungus. I have a few leaves that look like this in most my grows and they tend to be near the bottom and it has never spread.


ya and spraying plants with alot of stuff. ph swings as well. r/o water has dramatic swings with no micros.


----------



## VX420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Th op post says its a brown powder,, is it a brown powder on your plants, or dead brown leaf?


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Apr 12, 2013)

VX420 said:


> Th op post says its a brown powder,, is it a brown powder on your plants, or dead brown leaf?



I believe it starts as brown spots and curled leaves. But eventually u notice brown dust on leaves and stems. I had it bad. It spreads like mad. I tried neem and some others but just burning sulphur has killed the spores and it seems the fungus totally. I then added benes and waited for dead leaves and stripped them off. I repotted and let grow out. I took new cuts and they all seem good. Even the originals look good now. I'm finding a dead spot here and there but I think from the water touching the sulphur treated plants is why. But I will soon see here in flower if I get any bud mold. That's another symptom. Sulphur changes the surface ph of leaves and plant matter to make it uninhabitable for the fungus. It's works very well for powdery mildew I've heard.


----------



## sophrie87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this rust fungus? It's a white widow, in Organics Mechanics Seed Starting Blend. (in two stacked solo cups lol) under an iPower 600W HPS about 3 feet away. I feed it about a shot of distilled water every other day. Good drainage. I know my temps are high... around 90 mostly. I can get it as low as 84ish. Is this a huge problem? I have 3 other plants. 2 skunks #1 , and a white domina growing just fine next it. Although, I think I'm getting some stunted growth, one of my skunks is 3 weeks old and only about 5in tall. Acceptable? ~First time grower, any feedback is very appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jessica d (Aug 2, 2013)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> I believe it starts as brown spots and curled leaves. But eventually u notice brown dust on leaves and stems. I had it bad. It spreads like mad. I tried neem and some others but just burning sulphur has killed the spores and it seems the fungus totally. I then added benes and waited for dead leaves and stripped them off. I repotted and let grow out. I took new cuts and they all seem good. Even the originals look good now. I'm finding a dead spot here and there but I think from the water touching the sulphur treated plants is why. But I will soon see here in flower if I get any bud mold. That's another symptom. Sulphur changes the surface ph of leaves and plant matter to make it uninhabitable for the fungus. It's works very well for powdery mildew I've heard.


 how often do you burn? did they flower out yet?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2013)

Rust fungs is a brownish sticky pwder like powder mildew but gold or brown

The ops pic is necrosis from nutrient diffenciency


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2013)

Not one pic in this thread is rust fungus. I've had it once in 15 years. Kinda rare. That's why there aren't any threads about it.


----------



## jessica d (Aug 4, 2013)

seems kinda rare and difficult to diagnose and treat. i got it atm and hard to deal with 70 5-8ft plants. i am short 70 plants for meds but dont want to mother it forever. sulphur burns are working best and spraying anything makes it worse. trees, grass are filled with it in my area. many growers have it and never know it but many confuse with calmag or micros + bugs.


----------



## jessica d (Aug 4, 2013)

1 spot on one leaf from the air or rain slowly travels from bottom of plant up. then to plant beside it and gains speed especially with rain or wind and touching the plant with hands or clothes. i can show a transition in pics but they take forever to load em .


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is the first sign of a rust fungus. Note the leaf curl, and u will see a brown dust on leaves when it gets airborne, and from there will kill ur tops and the whole plant. Jessica I'd say ur not getting enough light in spots and need to clean that up a bit and pull off dead material. And give em some molasses I'd try. If u notice leaf curl and such u have two options. Kill everything, or spray with eagle 20 in veg, or burn sulphur in flower. I'd burn sulphur for 3 hour bursts weekly or bi weekly to kill it then monthly as a preventative. But if ur running old cuts like some I have like the exodus psychosis, it's immune system is getting tired in its age a bit and I had to use eagle 20 to kill it. It's really really bad.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ps found out awhile back that it is actually a living creature, that resembles a fungus aka the worst garden pest, the rust mite aka the russet mite. Avid at 5ml per gallon with azamax at 60ml per gallon will wipe them out in a few sprayings. Just spray everything well, use up all the liquid and clean, clean, clean. They can lay dormant for awhile, even live on bud I've heard or carpets for months. So be regimental for 6 months, once a month after spraying for three days in a row the first two weeks after diagnosing. Good luck, I got rid of mine. So they are possible to eliminate with this recipe.


----------



## Greensea (Feb 3, 2014)

Think my last grow was infested by this...??


----------



## calisoil (Aug 25, 2014)

Think i have the same problem atm but is killing the buds that dont get direct light. Slowly killing its way up the plant. Thought it was a root issue, like pithium at first due too thrips, but am starting to think otherwise. Brown dust on the top hairs have died and no growth. Stems weaken also. Ill upload some pics once im home.


----------



## DazDanky (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I have rust fungus can anyone confirm


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 30, 2015)

doniawon said:


> Rust fungs is a brownish sticky pwder like powder mildew but gold or brown
> 
> The ops pic is necrosis from nutrient diffenciency





doniawon said:


> Not one pic in this thread is rust fungus. I've had it once in 15 years. Kinda rare. That's why there aren't any threads about it.



READ the above again!

Rust Fungus,,,,,,_shit_, now we're going to have a mass infection of novice growers by hypochondriac internet contact association syndrome.

Same damn thing happens every time someone brings up Sunn/Hemp or Tobacco mosaic virus!!!

tip - o - the hat to doniawon! (Where's that damned + rep when you really want it.....LOL)

Doc


----------



## chickenthr33 (May 11, 2015)

I have the same issue, and the thing that makes me think it may be a fungus is that the part of the leaf that dies has little specks on it that look like spores to me, I'll try and get a close up pic but I dunno if my camera will pick it up. However, if it's really a rust that is supposed to rub off on your fingers when rubbed, I haven't seen that at all, they are dead spots not anything like a powdery mildew that you can rub off.


----------



## Mistress420 (Jul 30, 2015)

doniawon said:


> Not one pic in this thread is rust fungus. I've had it once in 15 years. Kinda rare. That's why there aren't any threads about it.


 thank you for your input i have the issue in the first pic, thought it was nutrient lockout. I received my plants earlier than expected and still need to pic some things up like ph stuff; the pic had me worried this was my prob i was about to hack the leaves off even though my room is well vented and proper temp simply because the pic was exactly like mine 
thank you =) you we're a big help


----------



## FragglenMogo (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi guys just came across this thread in a search to find out what my plants have i thought it was a mould of some thought im a first time grower plants are 2 weeks from being ready and 2 days ago i could smell wet grass upon entering grow room will upload few pics if anyone can help me out id appreciate it


----------



## FragglenMogo (Sep 22, 2016)

Mistress420 said:


> thank you for your input i have the issue in the first pic, thought it was nutrient lockout. I received my plants earlier than expected and still need to pic some things up like ph stuff; the pic had me worried this was my prob i was about to hack the leaves off even though my room is well vented and proper temp simply because the pic was exactly like mine
> thank you =) you we're a big help


Hi Mistress when ya have some time would appreciate your opinion on the pics ive uploaded def in need of advice cheers


----------



## FragglenMogo (Sep 22, 2016)

FragglenMogo said:


> Hi Mistress when ya have some time would appreciate your opinion on the pics ive uploaded def in need of advice cheers


The top colas are affected over a 48 hour period not sure if it was right but i decided to cut them off to prevent furher rot if thats what has happened i will def be trying to life and learn from this first grow but im ok with that gotta learn to grow great


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Jan 17, 2018)

How’s it going everybody, I’ve been better myself. I have a full blown rust problem, I’m about to cut one down that’s absolutely beautiful besides the obvious rust issue. My question: can I still use my trim or does it all get tossed at this point? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Northernmich (Jan 21, 2018)

take two asprin 350 mg put into quart mister.. give that a try. There are more than 4,000 species of rust fungi, found on a wide range of wild and cultivated plants . to say it is not real is not a good idea.


----------



## Northernmich (Jan 23, 2018)

*Fungi*
As mentioned above, at least 88 species of fungi attack _Cannabis _and more are being discovered every year (McPartland & Hughes 1994, McPartland & Cubeta 1996) _*Aecidium cannabis*_ is a species of fungus in the Puccinialesorder.[1] It is a plant pathogen.


----------



## Northernmich (Feb 22, 2018)

Well this rust thing is real Working on trying to remove it.. with dyna gro Silica green cure and Og biowar foiler spray. little ones seem to be doing better..


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 24, 2018)

Sulphur burner works well


----------



## Jay7t5 (Mar 12, 2018)

So this is my first experience with these rust spots,but they are only on 1 plant, I thought it was calmag as I didn't use any lime due to rising ph, anyone clarify what I got? Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## NewToThisOne (Sep 22, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> View attachment 2572037View attachment 2572039
> can i get some confirmation on this? Rust fungus yes?


Yes that rust


----------



## Patman1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

I think I have this...rusty looking leaves that doesn't go aeaw with Cal mag or fugicides...my question is..does this affect your flowers when I flip or just leaves? Will it hurt yield? Should I pull affected plant?


----------



## Cesar300_ (Jun 28, 2019)

ruffrider said:


> *What Is Rust Fungus?*
> Rusts are plant diseases caused by pathogenic fungi of the order Pucciniales(previously also known as Uredinales). About 7800 species are known. Rusts can affect a variety of plants; leaves, stems, fruits and seeds. Rust is most commonly seen as coloured powder, composed off tiny aeciospores which land on vegetation producing pustules, or uredia, that form on the lower surfaces.
> *
> How Does It Spread Infection?
> ...



How about mine you think it’s a cal mag or rust ?? 
Guy at hydro store told me cal mag . Because since the time I transplanted them in the ground I haven’t used any nutrients. Ph is 7


----------



## doniawon (Jun 29, 2019)

Cesar300_ said:


> How about mine you think it’s a cal mag or rust ??
> Guy at hydro store told me cal mag . Because since the time I transplanted them in the ground I haven’t used any nutrients. Ph is 7


Mag. 
Cal mag, Epsom should do it. 
But they are wanting nutrients period.


----------



## Mkwaffles (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey everyone, new here. Just trying to figure out what’s wrong with my plant. It seems this is the cause. Can anyone confirm that they think my problem is rust fungi or is it something else. Pictures look different but seems to look like rust spots.


----------



## newbie01 (Apr 10, 2020)

xGrimace said:


> Most people say this is cal/mg def but ive seen this before and it actually looks like rust spots has gotten onto your plant.


Is this rust fungus?


----------



## newbie01 (Apr 10, 2020)

doniawon said:


> Not one pic in this thread is rust fungus. I've had it once in 15 years. Kinda rare. That's why there aren't any threads about it.


Can you please help me out ?


----------



## Yam (Aug 20, 2020)

I've had this coloration on s ok me leaves but it does not wipe off. I got it last year when n.v I grew dark angel and it came back again this bgg year when I grew the same strand but it is not on any other plants. But I do have rust around the holes of my pots. All the pots have this rust but only one plant has shown signs of leaf damage in the last 4 weeks. Just on the DA every time I grow it. I was trying to research this and found nothing on the subject except this thread. The rust spots do not rub off and they are slowly spreading in this one plant. I also had so PM this grow bc of dropping temps but I am managing it pretty well. As well as u can for week 6 of flower anyways.


----------



## Renfro (Aug 20, 2020)

Yam said:


> I've had this coloration on s ok me leaves but it does not wipe off. I got it last year when n.v I grew dark angel and it came back again this bgg year when I grew the same strand but it is not on any other plants. But I do have rust around the holes of my pots. All the pots have this rust but only one plant has shown signs of leaf damage in the last 4 weeks. Just on the DA every time I grow it. I was trying to research this and found nothing on the subject except this thread. The rust spots do not rub off and they are slowly spreading in this one plant. I also had so PM this grow bc of dropping temps but I am managing it pretty well. As well as u can for week 6 of flower anyways.


Got some pics? Close ups as well?

Rust fungus looks like a fuzzy rust thats on top of everything, like you will see it cover trichomes indicating that it's not in the leaf. Could be a magnesium deficiency if it's not RF.


----------



## Yam (Aug 21, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Got some pics? Close ups as well?
> 
> Rust fungus looks like a fuzzy rust thats on top of everything, like you will see it cover trichomes indicating that it's not in the leaf. Could be a magnesium deficiency if it's not RF.


I'll post a pic tomorrow when lights on.

It's not fuzzy. They are colored spots on the leaf that do not wipe off. It's only on the leaves none on steps of buds..or even on the sugar leaves. Just fan leaves mainly.. ones close to the top but a few towards the middle as well. Only on that specific genetic. But on all of the pots there is a rust or brown build up on the holes at the sides of the pot on the bottom. Same thing happened last grow. Strange.


----------



## Twelve0seven (Jan 18, 2021)

I think I have this problem, the only difference between mine and those is they yellow and curl up after the initial rust on the leaf ends. Do you think that would be rust disease or something different?


----------



## Twelve0seven (Jan 18, 2021)

Just threw them into flower they are in FFOF soil Gg#4 dont want to loose my whole crop will the be okay in flower?


----------



## Poochiejackson (May 6, 2021)

VX420 said:


> I would think if you had a fungus you would be able to wipe some of it off the leave. There are ALOT of probelms that look like the OP. Lack of P looks like that.. Not saying its not as claimed, I have had no experance with it myself. I just think if you had a fungus Like all other fungues you could wipe some of it off.
> 
> Looks like I have some reading to do.
> 
> ...


It's most def rust fungus


----------



## Poochiejackson (May 6, 2021)

Twelve0seven said:


> I think I have this problem, the only difference between mine and those is they yellow and curl up after the initial rust on the leaf ends. Do you think that would be rust disease or something different?


Deficiency


----------



## kingromano (May 6, 2021)

its calcium deficiency


----------



## sirtalis (May 11, 2021)

My battle with "rust fungus" aka Septoria began with tomatoes. I stupidly watered by spraying the entire tomato plant, which would make some leaves touch bare soil. These leaves that touch the soil are how the fungus gets started spreading across the plant.

Now that I'm growing cannabis, the same issue has come up but I know how to deal with it. Here's my checklist.

*Preventative:*
1. Don't let soil touch the leaves. Use mulch as early as possible and don't let ANY soil touch your leaves, EVER.
2. If you foliar feed, make sure that it dries fairly quick to avoid providing a humid environment for septoria to spread.
3. Spray diluted copper fungicide once every 2 weeks in veg.
4. If you notice black, sticky spots showing up, that eventually turn into burn marks or holes, you need to handle it ASAP before it spreads. These sticky spots are the giveaway that it's not a nute pH problem.

*Cure:*
1. In veg, copper fungicide is an absolutely amazing cure. Spray in the mornings.
2. In flower, either use sulfur burners or get ready for a lot of work. Make a bowl of copper fungicide and dip a paper towel, wiping down all leaves but not buds. DO NOT SPRAY COPPER ON BUDS IN FLOWER.

This stuff really works. It will stop spreading immediately, no more black sticky spots. Burn marks don't recover but it's on you to spot this early and use the preventative measures (remember, mulch). Don't let soil touch your leaves.

Here's what I use: https://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Liquid-Copper-Fungicide/dp/B007PJUJG4

Cheers.


----------

